# Meldahl May Flies



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Last weekend was strange. Fished the O.B.F.N. tournament out of Meldahl pool. The Bass were hardly cooperative with a May Fly hatch! The drum were more than willing to bite along with the catfish on crankbaits. In all it was a nice day, wouldn't mind coming back to try some of the creeks I didn't get to fish.


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

Launched the kayak in East Liverpool today and a few spots I hit along shore were full of mayflies! So many in one stretch that I had to head towards the channel to get out of the swarm. Some trees were colored brown with so many mayflies clinging for dear life to keep from becoming fish/duck bait!


----------



## hoosiertransplant (Apr 20, 2009)

Has anyone seen them from downtown to Markland? I haven't seen one and have been out almost every evening since the weekend.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

mountainbikingrn said:


> Launched the kayak in East Liverpool today and a few spots I hit along shore were full of mayflies! So many in one stretch that I had to head towards the channel to get out of the swarm. Some trees were colored brown with so many mayflies clinging for dear life to keep from becoming fish/duck bait!


man! i've been fishing out of toronto and rayland and haven't seen a single mayfly. what gives? guess they don't like the pike island pool this year. anyone else been seeing them here?


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

We fished a catfish tourny out of little sugar creek last Saturday night July 10, its roughly 10 miles above Markland dam. The Mayfly hatch was thick. They were probably 2 inches deep in the bottom of the boat it was amazing.


----------



## rayscott425 (Oct 11, 2008)

hoosiertransplant said:


> Has anyone seen them from downtown to Markland? I haven't seen one and have been out almost every evening since the weekend.


 I put in on the river just west of downtown last Sunday. I found a few mayflies on my boat, not big swarms though!!


----------

